# [SOLVED] What do you think of my first overclock?



## RowdyMoody (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello, I am trying to achieve an optimal 4.2Ghz overclock on my 3570k. 

I have never overclocked before, so I am just looking for some opinions on how well of an overclock this is. I have attached a screenshot of my cpu-z and coretemp. (and prime 95 because I am still stress testing.)

I have been stress testing under this overclock for just under an hour now and it seems to be going without a hitch.

As you can see in the pic, I have not exceeded 70 degrees (to my understanding this is good). My voltage is 1.056, I am not sure what the normal voltage is for a 4.2ghz overclock on this processor. I read in forums about people doing 4.4 with 1.1, 1.2, so in my mind this seems good, I am not sure if my voltage is at a good level or not : / noob overclocker lol.

Overall I am just looking for some opinions on it. Do you think this will be a good 24/7 overclock? Although my temps are not over 70 degrees, should they be lower than they are for an OC like this (my heatsink fan is only set to about 40%, so it could get cooler probably). Will an overclock like this reduce the life of my CPU at all? and is my voltage at a good level for 4.2ghz?

Oh yeah also, I already mentioned that I have been running prime95 for about an hour, how long should I let it run just to be 100% sure that I am in the clear?

Thanks for any thoughts on the matter, I appreciate it!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of my first overclock?*

OC'ing adds unneeded heat/stress to components, voids warranties, shortens life expectancy and is rather pointless with newer CPU's.


----------



## RowdyMoody (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: What do you think of my first overclock?*

Yeah, I think you are right.

After running my stresstest for another couple hours last night I decided to call it good. I then loaded up Planetside 2 to check out what sort of performance boost the overclock gave me. Oddly enough I was seeing about 10fps lower than I get on my stock clocks. 

I decided that overclocking and finding the correct voltage and all the hours of testing is just too much of a hastle. and the 3570k is a great processor as it is. I am just going to stick with stock CPU clocks and not mess around with it. Exess temps, shortened lifespan, and all the hastle isn't worth it. I will just run it till it starts to become outdated, and when that happens, buy a newer faster processor


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of my first overclock?*

Good choice.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

On the plus side, and potentially broken parts aside, you will know much more about PC components overall.


----------

